# Need a Kohler engine info replacement sticker



## Markcamaro (May 6, 2018)

I have Scotts by JD with Kohler Command Pro engine.
The engine ID sticker located on engine shroud has completely faded by UV rays.
Is there a way to get a replacement sticker from Kohler? 
Any help is appreciated


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What model tractor do you have?





TractorData.com Scotts GT2554 tractor information







www.tractordata.com









TractorData.com Scotts L17.542 tractor information







www.tractordata.com









TractorData.com Scotts S1642 tractor information







www.tractordata.com









TractorData.com Scotts S2048 tractor information







www.tractordata.com









TractorData.com Scotts S2348 tractor information







www.tractordata.com









TractorData.com Scotts S2554 tractor information







www.tractordata.com













Labels : Kohler Engines and Parts Store, OPEengines.com


Kohler Engines and Parts Store : Labels - Misc Engines & Parts Shipping Option Tecumseh Engine Parts Denso Spark Plugs Oregon Equipment Parts AYP / Electrolux Zama Carburetors & Parts Walbro Carburetors & Parts Kawasaki Engine Parts Kohler Engines / Parts Tillotson Carburetors & Parts Stens...



www.kohler-engine-parts.opeengines.com


----------



## Markcamaro (May 6, 2018)

Ok thanks. I have S2554.
My tractor number is M02554s030081


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

These are $3 at Dollar General..... Write the engine specs on the blower housing and it will be there until the apocalypse comes


----------



## Markcamaro (May 6, 2018)

Thanks I will. However, Can someone post a picture of the sticker so I can see what exactly is on it


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Markcamaro said:


> Thanks I will. However, Can someone post a picture of the sticker so I can see what exactly is on it


With Kohler, it's just a Model/Spec #....... From what I've seen, your 2554 should have a CV25S (721cc), that's your model #. A Spec # for Kohler denotes the OEM for the chassis it was installed. Can't help you with the Scott's spec #, but it has no real importance when you're looking for engine parts.

They made the 2554 from 99-02... The only real mystery is the piston type. Kohler used an "A" and a "B" type piston. A-types were usually prior to 2000, depending on the actual year, your Scott is right at the point where it could have either one. 

No big deal unless you go to rebuild. Then all you need to do is take a look at the piston skirt and Google Kohler "A" and a "B" type piston and you'll see the difference. The Ring Kits for an "A" and a "B" type piston are not interchangeable.....


----------



## Markcamaro (May 6, 2018)

Thanks,
I was having trouble finding the engine model # to begin with and the list for Kohler 25hp list is long & I didn't see a specific Scotts


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Kohler puts a sticker in a package when you purchase a blower housing, but don't know if it is available separately. Would have to check the IPL


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Busted Tractor said:


> Kohler puts a sticker in a package when you purchase a blower housing, but don't know if it is available separately. Would have to check the IPL


That sticker would be correct only for the engine model that particular blower housing fits.... Which could cover several production years on the same engine. It wouldn't contain the actual Kohler "Spec" # for the 22 year old CV25s in his 2554 Scotts that he feels comfortable with searching for parts. 

Here's another kick in the butt..... Scotts, Troy Bilt, Cub Cadet, and Husqvarna ALL built mowers designated with a model # "2554" at one time

You probably guessed it ....... 2554 = 25hp, 54" deck


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Bob Driver said:


> That sticker would be correct only for the engine model that particular blower housing fits.... Which could cover several production years on the same engine. It wouldn't contain the actual Kohler "Spec" # for the 22 year old CV25s in his 2554 Scotts that he feels comfortable with searching for parts.
> 
> Here's another kick in the butt..... Scotts, Troy Bilt, Cub Cadet, and Husqvarna ALL built mowers designated with a model # "2554" at one time
> 
> You probably guessed it ....... 2554 = 25hp, 54" deck


The sticker has a flap you ;lift, write the model, spec, and serial number then put the flap down and it "seals" the numbers so the don't rub off. But the whole sticker can come off. LOL


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep.... The problem is he knows the Model, but doesn't know the Spec or serial #


----------

